# found some plans



## teacup13 (Feb 28, 2007)

this is not my smoker but found it and kind of liked it...








http://www.mikesell.net/smoker/


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 28, 2007)

Teacup -

I saw that the other day when I was looking for another barrel looks pretty neat! 

I'd need a ladder to cook on it though (I'm not just Italian but short too).


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 1, 2007)

well if you can make this you can make a sturdy step stool..lol

the site i listed has the complete instructions how to build it


----------



## ultramag (Mar 1, 2007)

This may be of interest to you guys or anyone else who is considering this and new here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1932

Enjoy!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 1, 2007)

Appears to be your basic double barrel wood stove kit with some mods.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL Me tink da teacup is a wisenhimmer! 

I'd need a ladder though not a step stool!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 2, 2007)

thats ok my wife has shortism as well
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... she is 4'10


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 3, 2007)

Teacup my Mama was 4'9" tall in heels! Her "little brother" was 4"3" tall. I'm a whopping 5'2" tall! Whoopie!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 3, 2007)

my mother is your height as well... but boy can you ladies wield a cast iron frying pan when you are mad at people over 6ft tall..lol


----------

